# Wie undichtes Fertigbecken reparieren?



## sebt (22. März 2009)

Hallo,

wie ich in meinem "Teich-Vorstellungsthread" schon erwähnt habe, ist mein Fertigbecken nach dem Winter leider undicht geworden. Das Becken ist schon einige Jahre alt (Bj. ca. 1993/1994). Ich weiß nicht aus welchem Material es ist, aber reines Plastik ist es nicht, denn im Vergleich zu diesen kleineren Plastikbecken lässt sich das schwarze Material nicht biegen und ist sehr starr. 

Im Winter ist der Teich ca. 20 cm tief zugefroren. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich an einer Stelle mal versucht habe, das Eis aufzubrechen, auch wenn man das ja eigentlich nicht machen soll. Vielleicht ist das auch der Grund dafür, dass das Becken jetzt undicht ist? Jedenfalls ist der ansonsten komplett mit Algen bewachsene schwarze Rand des Beckens im oberen Bereich (ca. 20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche) vollständig sauber, darunter ab einer wie mit dem Lineal gezogenen Linie weiterhin grün - war der Teich vielleicht bis zu dieser Tiefe zugefroren und die Algen sind durch das Eis "verschwunden"?

Da ich den Teich im vergangenen Jahr mit viel Zeitaufwand rundum neu angelegt habe, ärgere ich mich natürlich sehr, dass er jetzt undicht ist. 

Habt Ihr irgendwelche Tipps für mich, wie man am Besten an die Sache rangeht und die undichte Stelle überhaupt erstmal findet? Wohlmöglich ist es ja nur ein kleiner Riss, denn das Becken leert sich ganz langsam und der Wasserstand bleibt konstant ca. 20-25 unter der optimalen Wasseroberfläche stehen. Also muss die undichte Stelle zumindest mal im oberen Bereich des Beckens sein.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## sebt (22. März 2009)

*AW: Wie undichtes Fertigbecken reparieren?*

ein Bild:


----------



## scholzi (22. März 2009)

*AW: Wie undichtes Fertigbecken reparieren?*

 Sebt
Das Loch im Teich wirst du sicherlich ganz einfach finden, wenn der
Wasserstand nicht mehr sinkt gibst du einfach wieder etwas Wasser zu
und schüttest, bei kleinen Teichen etwas Milch in die Mitte und bei größeren
nach und nach den Rand entlang.
Wo dann die Milchschwaden hingesogen werden muss dein Leck sein.

Du sagst Das das Material vom Teich richtig fest ist und nicht nachgibt,
dann schätze ich mal das es Glasfaserkunststoff (GFK)ist.
Obwohl es auf deinem Bild wie ein PE-Teichbecken aussieht! aber  das kann auch täuschen.

Gruß Robert


----------



## scholzi (22. März 2009)

*AW: Wie undichtes Fertigbecken reparieren?*

Hi,
hab grad mal noch ein Link rausgesucht wie GFK-Teiche repariert werden!!

http://www.teichbau-profi.de/165/GFK-teich-beschichtung/reparatur-gfk-teich.html


----------



## sebt (22. März 2009)

*AW: Wie undichtes Fertigbecken reparieren?*

Hallo Robert,

den Trick mit der Milch habe ich hier schon gefunden, aber zunächst für einen Witz gehalten . Funktioniert das denn tatsächlich, also hat hier schon jemand damit das Loch im Teich gefunden? Vielleicht eher, wenn das Wasser schnell abläuft? Also bei mir sinkt der Wasserstand innerhalb einer Woche ca. 10-15 cm.

Nach den ganzen Jahren weiß ich aber nicht mehr, aus welchem Material der Teich ist. Grundsätzlich sieht er aber ähnlich aus wie z.B. dieses Becken:

http://www.my-zwergschnauzer.de/gfx/teichschale.jpg

Ich bin mir aber sehr sicher, dass sich die vergleichbaren Becken, die es im Baumarkt gibt, vom Material her weicher anfühlen und sich auch bei Druck biegen lassen - weiches Plastik eben. Aber mein Becken ist absolut unflexibel und das Schwarz glänzt auch (im sauberen Zustand) mehr als die bekannten Becken vom Baumarkt aus Plastik.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## scholzi (22. März 2009)

*AW: Wie undichtes Fertigbecken reparieren?*

Hi Sebastian,
der Trick mit der Milch ist kein Witz, man kann auch Mehl nehmen!!!!
Auf jeden Fall kannst du es auch bei so kleinen Löchern versuchen, schädlich
ist Milch in so kleinen Mengen nicht für den Teich!

Kann es sein das irgendwas in dein Teich hängt was wie ein Kerzendocht 
das Wasser raus zieht???? oder doch schon ne durstige Pflanze
die die Füße in den Teich steckt.....

Also die GFK Teiche die ich kenne haben immer eine gerade Abschlusskannte und nicht so ne Welle.
http://www.garten1.de/images/product_images/info_images/JU_0020.JPG
Tippe mal das deiner ein PE Teich ist.
Weißt du noch was du damals bezahlt hast? ein GFK ist 3mal so teuer wie ein PE.
Wenn du ein PE haben solltest brauchst du garnicht erst versuchen zu kleben,
hält eh nich....schweißen geht.....oder du bohrst das kleine Loch auf und steckst ne Edelstahlschraube mit Gummidichtung durch Mutter drauf und fertig.
Ist zwar nicht grad professionell aber hält


----------



## Christine (22. März 2009)

*AW: Wie undichtes Fertigbecken reparieren?*

Hallo Sebastian,

wenn das hier Dein kaputtes Becken ist...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/2

dann würde ich mal tippen, dass es sich um dieses Modell handelt:
http://www.tara-teich-garten.de/ass...rial/fertigteiche/pefertigteichcalmussiv.html

Das wäre dann PE. Leider nix mit GFK.


----------



## sebt (22. März 2009)

*AW: Wie undichtes Fertigbecken reparieren?*



scholzi schrieb:


> Also die GFK Teiche die ich kenne haben immer eine gerade Abschlusskannte und nicht so ne Welle.
> http://www.garten1.de/images/product_images/info_images/JU_0020.JPG
> Tippe mal das deiner ein PE Teich ist.
> Weißt du noch was du damals bezahlt hast? ein GFK ist 3mal so teuer wie ein PE.



Hi Robert,

ja, genau so eine gerade Abschlusskante hat mein Becken auch!!! Nur sieht man auf dem Bild halt nur den inneren Rand der Pflanzzone, der gerade, äußere Rand ist komplett mit Steinen abgedeckt. Kann ich denn mit dem geraden Rand davon ausgehen, dass es sich um GFK handelt um entsprechendes Reparaturmaterial zu besorgen? Das meinte ich auch mit dem Unterschied zu den Becken aus dem Baumarkt, denn die Ränder dieser Becken sind gebogen und lassen sich leicht biegen, mein gerader Rand ist eher unbeweglich und hart.

Da ich damals noch "klein" war und mein Vater genervt von meinem Wunsch nach einem Teich dieses Becken gekauft hat, kann ich zu den Kosten nichts sagen. Mein Vater auch nicht, weil er davon keine Ahnung hat und auch keine Rechnung mehr hat. Er möchte den Teich wegen der undichten Stelle übrigens entfernen und Rasen säen... 

Hallo Christine, 

nein, mein Becken sieht in den Pflanzonen anders aus und hat eben den geraden äußeren Rand.


Habe auch mal ein Bild vom Teich angehangen. Entlang der roten Linie verläuft der gerade, äußere Rand unter den Steinen.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## scholzi (22. März 2009)

*AW: Wie undichtes Fertigbecken reparieren?*

 
also ich geh jetzt mal von 95% aus das du ein GFK Becken hast, da ein
PE den Wellenrand braucht um die Form zu halten.....
Frag mal in der Nachbarschaft Freunde oder Kollegen ob die so ein 
Kunstharz haben soviel brauchst du ja nicht!!!!

Bitte versuch deinen Vater zu überzeugen das dein Teich bleibt und binde
ihn in den 

 :crazy mit ein!
Vielleicht will er ja am Ende größer tiefer besser bauen und fängt an Fische zu züchten...:hai


----------



## sebt (22. März 2009)

*AW: Wie undichtes Fertigbecken reparieren?*

Hi Robert,

OK, dann werde ich bald den Test mit der Milch durchführen, um erstmal das Loch zu finden und dann hier berichten.




scholzi schrieb:


> Bitte versuch deinen Vater zu überzeugen das dein Teich bleibt und binde
> ihn in den
> 
> :crazy mit ein!
> Vielleicht will er ja am Ende größer tiefer besser bauen und fängt an Fische zu züchten...:hai



Seine Begeisterung für Teich- und Gartenarbeit hat in den letzten Jahren etwas nachgelassen da er sich lieber anderen Hobbys widmet. Was den Teich angeht denkt er jetzt eher zweckmäßig. So haben wir z.B. noch einen größeren Teich im Garten, den wir kürzlich komplett neu befüllt und gereinigt haben. Bei dieser Gelegenheit hat mein Vater doch tatsächlich die schöne große Seerose vollständig (!) entfernt mit der Begründung, dass man ja so weniger Arbeit hätte und im Herbst keine abgestorbenen Seerosenblätter mehr abschneiden muss... soviel dazu . Aber egal, dann werde ich mich halt um die Sache kümmern.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## scholzi (22. März 2009)

*AW: Wie undichtes Fertigbecken reparieren?*

Jo...dann begib dich mal auf die Suche nach dem Leck!!!!!
Viel Erfolg.....
Vielleicht kannst du ja mal paar Bilder von deinem Teich und den anderen ins Useralbum laden!


----------



## Frettchenfreund (23. März 2009)

*AW: Wie undichtes Fertigbecken reparieren?*

Hallo Sebastian!


Also ich behaupte, dass das Becken aus PE ist.

Wenn Du mir jetzt noch sagst, wo in 5**** du wohnst ( per PN ), kann ich Dir das Loch verschweißen. Vorrausgesetzt, Du hast es gefunden.

.


----------



## schrope (23. März 2009)

*AW: Wie undichtes Fertigbecken reparieren?*



			
				sebt schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dieser Gelegenheit hat mein Vater doch tatsächlich die schöne große Seerose vollständig (!) entfernt mit der Begründung, dass man ja so weniger Arbeit hätte und im Herbst keine abgestorbenen Seerosenblätter mehr abschneiden muss... soviel dazu .



Na, irgendwie kommt mir dein Vater bekannt vor.......
So eine rationelle Ader bring meiner hin und wieder auch zum vorschein....

Aber nicht abschrecken lassen, hier im Forum bist du schon mal richtig und je mehr du hier liest, desto mehr Ideen bekommst du und wenn du dann deinen Teich verbesserst und alles schön anzuschauen ist, wird sich auch dein Vater darüber freuen, so von meinen Erfahrungen. (nur zur zeit meckert er halt wieder weil ich jetzt ja wieder alles umgebaut hab'...)

Zu deinem Probelm:

Räum doch einmal ein paar Steine vom Rand weg und mach ein Foto vom hochstehenden Rand, möglichst nahe damit man schön den Querscnitt sehen kann. Dann kann man sofort sagen ob das ein GFK oder PE Becken ist und wir können dir auch besser weiterhelfen wie du das Loch reparieren kannst.

MfG,
Peter


----------



## sebt (23. März 2009)

*AW: Wie undichtes Fertigbecken reparieren?*

Hallo,

@scholzi 
Sobald der kleine Teich repariert ist und die Pflanzen im Frühjahr wieder wachsen, werde ich schöne Bilder machen. Im aktuellen Winterzustand sieht alles irgendwie nicht so prickelnd aus. 

@Frettchenfreund
Super, danke für das Angebot.  Schau Dir mal die Bilder an, vielleicht kannst Du jetzt besser einschätzen, aus welchem Material der Teich ist. 

@schrope
Ich habe mal ein paar Bilder angehangen, vielleicht kann man was erkennen. An der Kante kommt irgendwie so ein helles Gewebe zum Vorschein (habe ich auf einem Bild rot markiert).


Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## schrope (23. März 2009)

*AW: Wie undichtes Fertigbecken reparieren?*

Eindeutig ein GFK Becken! 
Das weiße Gewebe ist die Glasfasermatte

@ Frettchenfreund
Leider nix mit schweißen....

Aber soweit ich mich mit GFK auskenne kann folgendes sein:
1.) der Topcoat (die schwarze Beschichtung) ist beschädigt worden und nun zieht das Glasfasergewebe Wasser. 
    a) Bestenfalls Topcoat kaufen und damit wieder abdichten. (Stelle gründlich säubern und anschleifen) www.ross-fisch.de
    b) Schlechtestens hat sich dadurch schon das Gewebe mit Wasser vollgesogen und nun kann sein das dir das Gewebe zu schimmeln anfängt und nach einiger Zeit kannst du das Becken schmeißen....

2.) du hast ein Loch. Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da GFK sehr stabil ist und nicht so einfach brechen kann wie ein PE Becken oder Folie.
    a) falls doch, GFK Reparaturset im Baumarkt besorgen und flicken. (Stelle gründlich säubern und anschleifen) jedoch kann auch hier wieder b) zutreffen.

Schau doch einfach mal wo und wie dein Becken undicht ist, mach ein Foto und probier einfach es zu flicken. Alles weitere wird sich zeigen.... 

MfG,
Peter


----------



## sebt (23. März 2009)

*AW: Wie undichtes Fertigbecken reparieren?*

Hallo Peter,

danke für die Tipps. Wenn ich doch nur wüsste, wo diese verdammte undichte Stelle ist...  

Leider ist die Randzone am Teich nicht durchgängig so leicht einzusehen indem man einfach nur Steine entfernt, denn größtenteils ist der Rand komplett mit Wasserpflanzen verwurzelt.

Dass irgendwo ein richtiges Loch ist, glaube ich auch nicht. Vermutlich ist das Becken eher irgendwo gerissen oder geplatzt (starker Frost im Winter!). Zwei Vermutungen habe ich noch: An einer Stelle haben wir letztes Jahr einen stark verwurzelten Strauch am unmittelbaren Teichrand mit viel Spateneinsatz entfernt und eben der Bereich, in dem ich die Eisschicht aufbrechen wollte. Diese beiden Bereiche werde ich noch näher untersuchen. Sollte ich das Loch da nicht finden, wird nächste Woche wenn es nicht mehr regnet und windstiller ist der "Milchtest" gemacht.

Ich hoffe echt, dass ich den Teich retten kann. Eigentlich mag ich Fertigbecken nicht so sehr, aber mit den Gräsern am Rand und zwei stark blühenden Seerosen sieht er im Sommer immer noch richtig schön aus.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Jürgen E (23. März 2009)

*AW: Wie undichtes Fertigbecken reparieren?*

Hallo Sebastian,

bei der GFK-Reparatur würde ich Epoxyd-Harz verwenden, kein Polyester-Harz.
Epoxid-Harz verbindet sich besser mit dem angeschliffenen und aufgerauhten Untergrund.
Diese Erfahrung habe ich bei GFK-Reparaturen an meiner Segeljolle gemacht. Polyester-Harz blättert eher wieder ab.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## sebt (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie undichtes Fertigbecken reparieren?*

Inzwischen habe ich den Test mit der Milch ausprobiert. Allerdings hat das nicht so richtig funktioniert. Die Milch hat sich ziemlich gleichmäßig im Teich verteilt und ich konnte nicht beobachten, dass die Milch irgendwo gezielt hinströmt.

Ein Loch im Becken habe ich aber bisher nicht gefunden.

Gestern habe ich mir noch die Mühe gemacht und sämtliche Steine vom Rand entfernt, um in den Teich wuchernde Wurzeln abzuschneiden, damit der Kapillareffekt auch ausgeschlossen werden kann. Danach habe ich den Teich nochmal komplett mit Wasser gefüllt. 

Bisher war es i.d.R. so, dass nach ca. einer Woche 10-15 cm Wasser gefehlt haben. Da es diese Woche laut Wetterbereicht trocken bleibt, werde ich mal beobachten, ob der Teich nach dem Abschneiden der Wurzeln weiterhin Wasser verliert. 

Falls die Aktion auch nichts gebracht hat, muss ich wohl den ganzen Teich auseinander bauen, um das Loch zu finden. 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## sebt (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie undichtes Fertigbecken reparieren?*

Vor 6 Tagen habe ich ja die Wurzeln, die in den Teich gewachsen sind, abgeschnitten und den Teich wieder bis zum Rand gefüllt. 

Bis heute ist der Wasserstand lediglich um ca. 2,5 cm gesunken. Das ist weniger als bisher. Es regnete diese Woche auch nicht. Vielleicht ist ja doch kein Loch im Teich? Ist ein Wasserverlust von 2,5 cm in 6 Tagen normal?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Klausile (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie undichtes Fertigbecken reparieren?*

Hallo Sebastian,

erst mal Respekt das du dir die viele Arbeit offensichtlich alleine machst.

2,5 cm Wasserverlust in 6 Tagen kann normal sein. Wenn viel Wind geht, oder du deinen Bachlauf laufen lässt denke ich schon das das im Bereich des normalen ist.

Gruß Klaus


----------

